# Cat bringing home VERY UNUSUAL PREY



## Olive85 (Apr 2, 2009)

Now i've always thought that my cat was special. As all owners do. Olive is a siamese x maine coon, rather on the small side, bit of a skinny mini cat. She also has only one eye.

As a kitten she often found it hard to judge distances. now at a year and a half, olive can not only judge distances, she can probably do it a lot better than most cats.

It seems that in the past few months her hunting skills have been honed. she has given me many little presents:
several black birds
a water rat or two
a few mice here and there

but tonight took the biscuit, 

tonight she had caught a sparrow HAWK. ALIVE! 
Olive brought it to the door, very proud of her new offering. i managed to get her in the house, whilst the poor bird was lying as still as a statue. i wrapped it in a blanket and rang the rspca. the operator was rather shocked, told me it was "very unusual". after 10 minutes or so the poor thing decided it had recovered enough to fly off.

now i'm slightly worried what my little supreme hunter is going to bring next. Tawny owl? badger?

has anyone else had a cat bringing rather random and unusual prey back home?


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

What a hunter! I guess bells don't work well for you.
Lets hope she doesn't decide to try for that badger


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

thats pretty impressive wouldnt you say, for such a young cat, although im glad you managed to rescue the sparrow hawk and all ended well, hope he sticks to mice and rats from now on, leaving them outside on the doorstep of course, instead of bringing them in


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OMG  What a great hunter your cat is! Badger next - I wouldn't be at all surprised! I've had a mole and a pheasant brought home by previous Siamese, a budgie many years ago oh and a chicken (ready to cook) brought home by my first cat nearly 40 years ago from the chip shop near my flat


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

We've had the usual mice ,voles etc and even a couple of frogs,one of which was dropped in my shoe!!
But the most unusual was our black mog coming in with a babies dummy in his mouth complete with one of those things that they attach to the kiddie.
I was so expecting an irate mum coming to complain about "the dummy thief"


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

years ago.. to many to mention ,my cat bought home an unusual about of stuff all in the space of a week or two, items included a bunch of keys , a biro , a really dirty sock (uck) half a newspaper, a carrot, and there was something else but i cant remember that , like i said she bought all these home in the short space of time then went back to usual mice the odd bird and frog !! when i first found them "our" side of the cat flap i thought someone was playing tricks on me , but i actually saw her carry the keys and newspaper back home ... most weird :confused1:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

ive had a mole,and a tiny wren late at night,this was dropped onto my lap whilst i was watching tv,totally unhurt!!


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

when i was younger we lived in east london, and our cat brought home a live seagull!!!!!!!! we were in london so have no idea where she got it from 
the same cat once brought home a still hot chicken leg with little green bits on the side where it had been next to some pea's


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Nothing more unusual than a baby dove - alive, and I managed to retun it to its owners who didn't seem as upset as they might have done. Several frogs which were not found until they had dried out  and once, a whole cooked chicken. Never did find out where that came from but I guess someone was not happy!

Liz


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

My cat hasn't hunted anything other than toe separators, hair bands, bows and my credit cards but that's only because he is a house cat!! My friend's two cats regularly bring in frogs, fish, moles, shrews, rabbits and hedgehogs as well as the more normal mice and birds. Given that the rabbits are twice the size of the cats I have no idea how they managed to catch it!! So your cat isn't the only "uber hunter" out there!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

:yikes: that's a real hunter !  all i get is tree branches and half bird nests :blink:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

ive had everything given to me as "presents" by the cats...frogs, birds, mice, fish out of someones pond, plasti balls from a kids play pit, rasshoppers, butterflies, a racing pigeon, steak, whole chicken (from the neighbours kitchen)....its not great as im actually scared of frogs and birds!


my 10 year old somali brought back a little bird today...HOW she caught it i dont know...she only has 1 tooth!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

we got a pidgeon wing today (luckily whilst i was at work so the OH had to deal with it). Don't know where the rest of it went though as its not in our garden - looks like one of the neighbours will be cleaning it up unless the fox gets it first.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

When I lived at home as a child one of our cats brought back a snake great big thing lucky he killed it before we saw it


----------



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

Its really interesting seeing what other peoples cats bring home. Sky has only just started going outside, so hasnt brought us anything yet.

When we were younger, I used to stay at my bestfriends house a few times a week, she lives right out in the country side - and her cat Jasmine used to bring us some real treats!

One night in the Summer late at night Jasmine came in through the window with a live bat in her mouth! The little bat escaped but was obviously injured and proceeded to fly against the walls putting blood all over the place!

Eventually we caught the Bat and returned it to the wild, whether it survided or not I dont know, but it sure was an odd adventure thanks to the generosity of Jasmine!


----------



## Olive85 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well i think i know who Olive's next target is...Mr Squirrel!

Every morning when she goes out she goes straight down to the bottom of the garden and watches said squirrel doing his business. She sits there for ages watching him, i think she's lulling him into a false sense of security. One day he'll turn his back whilst she's about and i'll end up with another offering to make up for my inept hunting skills!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

After reading this, I'm quite glad that His Nibs is a lover not a fighter (and not very fast), I don't think I could cope with half-dead animals as gifts...

e


----------



## Paula anne (Mar 9, 2009)

Our cat Izzy caught her first mouse this morning, i usually watch her chase spiders and flies in the garden,


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats to Izzie on her first mouse!

The only 'presents' I get from Smudge are small lizzards. They seem to be everywhere this year. The back garden is littered in leftover heads and legs (yuck!)

I keep telling her to make sure she eats the head off of the poor little creature if she doesn't want a whole one but she just looks at me as if I'm a really ungrateful cow. If I don't watch it she brings them indoors for me and I then have a five minute panic trying to get the little lizzard outside again before it gets under the fridge, cooker or any other little gap.

Last year a friend of mine got a lovely surprise from her Bengal. She takes in foreign students and had just finished re-painting the spare room, putting on new bed covers etc. The student was due to arrive later that same day.

She went out for a couple of hours and came back to find the lovely new spare room literally covered in blood. She'd forgotten to close the window completely and her prolific little hunter had caught himself a pigeon. Trouble was the pigeon came to once he'd got it back to the room and flapped all over the fresh walls etc. The cat had a whale of a time of course and wasn't very pleased when she took it away.

I'd have loved to have seen the face of the newly arrived foreign student when presented with her new accomodation.......


----------



## kallisti1987 (Jul 8, 2008)

Alfie brought in a STILL PIPING HOT barbaqued cheicken breast off my next door neighbours bbq!! I was so shocked when it burnt my fingers! no idea how he carried that in!

Evie's favourite is frogs. lol.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow!! glad the hawk was ok and able to fly off

My kitten is still indoors, but i dread to think what presents he brings home lol, hubbies parents have a cat, and he brings home bits of animals :eek6: .


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Why do they bring things to you?

Is it out of love?

Piglet is a house cat and won't even venture out, but if he did, would he be bringing things as a pressie or for food?? :confused5:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

minzys not brought anything home ? she seems the odd one out lol im glad tho she is 12 months old .maybe shes just wating to shock me :lol: x


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Ahahaha! When I was living back at my mums, our family cat "Flea" aka "Felix" brought home a live field mouse. I came into the kitchen shot around..and there was a gap underneath our door into the dining room....and guess what it did...yes youve got it..it went through to the dining room. Me and my mum were so petrified we stood on chairs screaming while I called my best friend who loved rats and mice up at 2am to come and get it out of our house! Once it was in the house "Flea was useless and went to bed!!!

Another time he brought home a frog...again me and mum were so petrified we called me dad to come over from hsi house and put a bin over it until he got there!!! *Most terrifyings days of my life....now ever since I moved out everytime Flea comes home... Mum opens the door "slightly" to see if he has anything lol!!!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

All this makes Thomas's earth worm look a little pathetic!

When we lived at our old house near the railway lines Thomas would bring us rats almost the same size as him. Here however it seems the pickings are rather slim as we've had a frog, mouse and an earth worm!

My granparents siamese once brought home a fresh beef heart


----------



## cheriesie (May 14, 2009)

My last cat used to constantly bring in ALIVE field mouse, and as soon as I would pat him, he would drop it and let in run around the house and was no longer interested in it!!! Lucky for us we had a dog (albeit clumbsy) who would chase after it and (still allive) and eat it!
Also had bloody bird flying around, frogs, incects, rats...
Many years ago one of out cats tried catching an echidna and a kangaroo, but got quite a fright with the prickley spikes!!! This one was a crazy one and would catch something every day - oh and he too caught a hawk!!


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

My cat Dinky bring the norm home, mice, birds etc.

She quite fancies my daughters hamsters and budgie, but will sit on the back of the sofa with my African Grey!!

But when we where kids our cat bought the neighbours turkey back with her. poor neighbours, it was xmas day!!! (Shouldn't have left the back door open)


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

brilliant gifts so far! we are lucky slaves 

i've had (not all from the same cat but as i've only had 4 i'm not doing too badly!)


live and dead:
a pheasant, very dead
a large rabbit with a rear leg missing, also very dead
mice
shrews
baby blackbirds
pigeons
magpie
blue tit (at least we think it was it was eaten before we saw it only the feathers left)
sparrow (flew off after i smacked the cat)
starling

and stuck to the cat:
bits of bush, usually ivy from the mouse colony in our road
screws/small metal things
a pen
a large garden spider
ants
another cat (followed bubs in, wasn't actually stuck to her)


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My OH's last cat killed a barn owl & went for a second one on another occasion but was stopped in time.

My last cat thought it would be fun to bring in a SCREAMING black bird into the kitchen & leave it there for the dog. She always brought her presents back alive. Many times I woke up to a mouse running around.....


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Its only my female cat so far but we get birds, mice, voles, spiders and lately i think there is a bald magpie as i keep getting magpie feathers 

Last yr shes brought me home a whole next of birds one by one the first was a new hatchling and had died, the second was a few days old and alive and the 3rd was abit older and fine they both lived and went off to a lovely lady who hand raised them! 

She once brought in a mouse, dropped it in my daughters welly no one noticed, she wore her welly up to school to pick her brother up with this mouse in her welly! Only when we got home and i was putting them away i saw this little tail so turned it upside down and a mouse fell out


----------



## Olive85 (Apr 2, 2009)

Finally, here is a pic of Mr. Sparrow Hawk plus my OH.

Afraid pic quality isn't the greatest 'cos i didn't want to startle him!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow! You have a brave kitty or a mad one


----------



## Olive85 (Apr 2, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Wow! You have a brave kitty or a mad one


I would say a bit of both! Olive is pretty fearless as well as rather crazy 

x


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow! The poor hawk looks stunned as if to say, 'what just happened?'


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Crikey!! Hope it was ok when it flew off.

My dads cats worked together and managed to chase a fox cub into his kitchen  he had great fun trying to get it out from behinf the washing machine.... thats the strangest animal they brought back!!


----------



## Tezza (May 24, 2009)

Iiits Just Tryiing To Tell YhOo YhOo Are Its master and it aceepets all cats go through this stage i thiink :L


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

wow brave cat lol!

Tia brought home a headless pidgeon the other day and dumped it on my kitchen side. Thank you tia


----------



## Olive85 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well i'm rather pleased to say that Olive is back to hunting normal prey. So far this week we have had two black birds! i'm hoping she isnt trying to set a week record.

xxx


----------

